
Dutch police seize servers of MaxiDed, a provider known for hosting malware ops - ccnafr
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/police-seize-servers-of-bulletproof-provider-known-for-hosting-malware-ops/
======
chatmasta
There sure are a lot of Eastern European hackers arrested in Thailand. Is
there something about Thailand that makes it easier for international police
forces to arrest people there?

~~~
ryanlol
Thailand is just a popular destination for Russians, thought by some to be a
safer destination than EU.

In practice this is probably not the case given how easy it is to move around
EU without an ID.

~~~
jaclaz
Also, unless you dwell only around the "tourist areas" (which are I believe
tightly controlled by the Thai Police for security/antiterrorism reasons) it
is a tad bit difficult to not stand out (in more rural areas) as "The Guy From
Europe", particularly if you speak no Thai and are tall, fair haired and with
blue eyes as an Eastern European is likely to be.

